# will mk3 passat seats fit in a 1994 golf 4 door??????



## bigdaddyvwmk3 (Apr 23, 2010)

i am very interested in buying a front set of MK3 passat seats. i just want to be SURE that they will be able to fit into my car which is a 1994 golf 4 door....it looks promising because the seat belts are the same as myne....the one shoulder belt and the seperate lap belt.....if anyone could please get back to me on this subject it would be very helpfull....thanks alot http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif








anyone????


_Modified by bigdaddyvwmk3 at 8:25 AM 5-4-2010_


----------



## bigdaddyvwmk3 (Apr 23, 2010)

*Re: will mk3 passat seats fit in a 1994 golf 4 door?????? (bigdaddyvwmk3)*

needa get some opinions.....


----------



## bigdaddyvwmk3 (Apr 23, 2010)

just leting ppl no the fronts go in without a porblem


----------



## ADeHelian (Oct 1, 2009)

what years are mk3 passats. Were they the B5s or B4s i was also having the same problem.


----------



## pepper2829 (Nov 12, 2010)

I parted out a '95 Passat GLX and sold the seats to a Golf owner. 
Fronts slide right in.
Rears need work to go in.


----------



## VW_Jake (Apr 24, 2011)

*MKIII Project Car*

New project guys and gals.. MKIII GLX VR6, gotta love all those acronyms together.
Need some exhaust work, and definitely some styling.. cleaning and tinting


----------

